# Marshall 2061X & Amp Shopping.



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Anyone had a chance to check one of these out?
http://marshallamps.com/product.asp?productCode=2061X

I've read a some good things but haven't had a chance to play one. Tried out the Mesa Roadster 50 Watt combo and JVM 100 watt (2 ch) and was really impressed with both. Quality of the Mesa was obviously much higher but the Marshall still had that great sound. Has anyone had any problems with the reliability of the JVMs


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I've had a JVM410H since they were a brand new model - so what, I've lost track now, must be coming 2 years?. Still has original tubes in it, still sounds great. It gets cranked up every Friday night for sons' band practice, and has been to a couple of their gigs, and gets used for solo practice once or twice a week beyond that. Never had a single problem of any kind with it. 

I haven't read every post on every forum, but I've seen very very few reports of reliability issues with them in the large amount of reading that I have done. Both I and my son who plays lead think it's a great great sounding amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yes, i've seen a horror story concerning a JVM - search "julia" and "JVM" on www.guitarists.net

people really like them, but i tested one out and went "meh".

what's the budget? what kind of music?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> yes, i've seen a horror story concerning a JVM - search "julia" and "JVM" on www.guitarists.net
> 
> people really like them, but i tested one out and went "meh".
> 
> what's the budget? what kind of music?


Tried, can't find it. Got a linky? :smile: Like to educate myself.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

The Roadster combo is the high end of what I'm willing to spend. For the most part I dial in something a little heavier than a classic rock sound. But I like to toodle around with heavier metal stuff and jazz. A pretty healthy range of styles


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you can afford a roadster, buy a used roadster. 

Keto, i'll dig up that link and post it here.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just to make sure everyone is on the right track - the 2061x is a 20 watt PTP hand wired two channel amp head.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

That's the one. Unfortunately none around to try out. I've read a few reviews on it and it supposed to be quite good. Obviously a very different beast from the JVM and Mesa stuff, but they had them in the store so I was obligated to try them out.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that classic Handwired Marshall 20 Watt would be pretty reliable. It's another popular amp to clone. Of course, it's a non-Master Volume amp and it apparently it's a cleaner sound than the 18 Watters; Need to get it pretty loud for any significant distortion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you want a real nice marshall, Perhaps buy a ceriatone or Trinity kit?


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm not too interested in kits, not enough time in the day.


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Completely unsolicited response.. here are several other amps that are equal to or surpass the 2061x (IMO)

Egnater Rebel
Reinhardt 18
Blankenship Mini Leeds
Sommatone
Fargen Mini Plex
Burriss Royal Bluesman
Goodsell Super 17


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bird said:


> I'm not too interested in kits, not enough time in the day.


sorry, i should have been more specific - buy the kit-made-into-amp package. it'll cost a bit more, but you get the amp.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

Budda said:


> sorry, i should have been more specific - buy the kit-made-into-amp package. it'll cost a bit more, but you get the amp.


I'll have to take a look at those and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a Marshall 2061x. Great amp, really a mini-plexi but it is a LOUD 20 watts. Easily loud enough to hang with any drummer I play with. It takes pedals very well as well. From my understanding, due to the SS rectifier, it is a bit more aggressive when cranked than the tube rectified 18 watt 1974x. 

There isn't a lot of features on it but it definitely has that Marshall kerrang. 

I think they are overpriced new but you see them used for around $1000 which is a decent price. I got mine off EBay for about that much.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it makes me chuckle when i see "LOUD 20W!" - 5W through a 412 cabinet with the volume on max shakes things.

if you have around $1200 or more to spend, i suggest looking right past house-hold-name production-line amps.


----------

